# midwest slotcar show sunday nov 13th 2016



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

midwest slot car show sunday nov 13th 2016. highland indiana at the lincoln center on lincoln street.:smile2:


----------



## Thunderjet (May 30, 2016)

Looking forward to it. The one last March in Highland was my first show and very enjoyable.


----------

